# IT'S PLAYDATE TIME!!!!!



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Time for my fall playdate!!!
Since I have a litter on the ground now, it will be a little later than normal, so we might have to dress a little warmer. 

Saturday NOVEMBER 2ND, 11am at my home. 

Information on the charity this time will come later. 

Please let me know if you can come!!!! arty:arty:

Guest list so far:
Lynn ----------MacKenzie
Linda Fung -------- Freddie, Scudder & Bella & Kenny
Janet-------------Archie 
Lorraine -----------Beau & Lily
Saundra & Mark ----- Bella, Lukey, Riley & Tucker
Sylvia & Jon -------- Dickson & Luna
Julie --------------Piper & Riley 
Sharon & Pat-----------Max, Marty and Holly
Carl & Patricia----------Gizmo & Bella
Jen --------------------Timmy &Mae
Janet ------------------Bacci & Bella
Mike & Elizabeth---------Mollie, Bailey, Erie
Mike, Gabby, Emelia --------Leo
Jen-------------------Timmy & Mae
Kevin & Shay -----------Ozzie, Tucker & Aisling 
Maureen---------------Spanky
Marielle & Marianne--------Molly
Nick & Linda =------------Ocho, Bella & Sophie 
Meredith---------------Honey
Lily, Danny------------Moby
Karen, Scott -----------Dugan & Brady & Mo
Brie --------------------- Jasper
Julie, DAvid -----------------Phantom
January, Craig---------------Raffi & Rinci
Brian, Linda, Gina --------------Lucy
Poornima----------------Benji & Lizzie
Barbara--------------------Lily


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

We are in! Will Sunday be the rain date?


----------



## Lily528 (Oct 3, 2012)

We would love to attend - looking forward!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yes, we will do Sunday as the raindate. 

Please, when advising that you are coming, please give me number of adults and dogs. !!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Beau and I WILL be there!! Looking forward to seeing everyone (pups and people)! :rockon:
Please let me know what I can bring!!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yay - I thought you had plans for that day? I am SO GLAD you can come!!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Me, Fred, Scudder and Bella!!


----------



## MyLittleHavanese (Jan 15, 2013)

Missed the last one and have been waiting for this, count us in.
Carl & Patricia,
Gizmo & Bella


----------



## Fashiongal21 (Apr 23, 2012)

Lauren, Vinnie & Mossimo ... Hoping for Sunday Raindate :cheer2:


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Ack! We can't make it, I have to work that day.:Cry:

Sunday works, tho, if it rains!:rain:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:bump::bump::bump::bump::bump:


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi Laurie and all that I haven't seen or spoken to forever...

I hope to make the playdate with Havee on Nov 2nd!! (Depending on furniture delivery) I'll let you know for sure as it gets closer. I really hope I can make it. Your new litter is just adorable )


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my Gosh - Jan!! YOu need to make that furniture delivery on a different day! We have not seen you guys for so long ! I really hope you can make it!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:bump::bump::bump:

CHARITIES!!

This year I am asking that everyone bring something for our local animal shelter 
-- Food, beds, paper towels, bleach, treats, toys 

AND 

Please ALSO bring items for our local food pantry 
Canned foods, packaged foods. pasta & Sauce, 
Soups, Rice , Cookies, Crackers, Condiments & Dressings.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

I've been doing the rain dance for Saturday.


----------



## Fashiongal21 (Apr 23, 2012)

RitaandRiley said:


> I've been doing the rain dance for Saturday.


Ha! Us too Rita!


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

I'm sorry I didn't reply earlier, but Honey and I would love to attend


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yay - you guys are on the list!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

So far it looks like just me, Ralph and the pups. Checked the weather and it is iffy. Please, everyone join in the rain dance


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Laurie,
Does the shelter have any special requests with food and such? My local one sometimes needs limited ingredient or sensitive stomach kibble and then prefers certain types of cat litter and canned food, for example.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Add my foster Kenny to the guest list!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Rita, I have not been in touch with them but I know they can always use food for big dogs, and kitty litter, paper towels and bleach for cleaning. 

Kenny is on the list!!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

*KEEP AN EYE OUT!!!*

Weather channel is calling for showers Friday and Saturday. I wont decide until Thursday night or Friday am - but we could postpone to Sunday the 3rd.

I know some will be disappointed - and some are praying for it! lol


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Ch 7 weatherman says rain Fri and beautiful on Sat. Keep that rain dance going.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I know - I dont trust ANY OF THEM!!!! They can drive you crazy when you are planning an outdoor activity! I just pray that I can get over this cold before Saturday!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Mae Mae will lick that cold right out of you. Man she is still a kisser, she covers my whole face like a vacuum.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

lOVE IT!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

*OMG....*

I just checked an I have 51 Havs coming so far!!!!!!!!!!

come on --- all those who are on the fence--- you will NEVER see 51 Havs playing in a backyard again!!!! Come come!!!!!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Laurief said:


> I just checked an I have 51 Havs coming so far!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> come on --- all those who are on the fence--- you will NEVER see 51 Havs playing in a backyard again!!!! Come come!!!!!


ound: It is quite a scene, that's for sure. Who could be on the fence about coming?


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Wow! Can't wait to see those pictures. Sure hope you have a b-I-g yard. Have fun all.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Mary, thankfully my yard is big enough for all these babies. The trick is keeping them all outside - lol 

The weather is looking good!! Comfort foods for the day!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

The weather is looking great, supposed yo be about 65. That means lots of havis running around. If it's too hot, they kind of take it a little easier.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

It looks GREAT for tomorrow!!! Although it is raining today - tomorrow will be perfect. 

Please remember to bring your lawn chairs, your Happy Havanese, cameras - and your charity donations!!!!

SEe you all tomorrow!!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

PLEASE take lots of pictures and videos to share with us - sounds like its going to be a lot of fun!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Have a great day!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks guys!!! It is going to be a lovely day . A little chilly this morning but should get to around 66 degrees. 

See you all later!!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh Laurie we can't be there and I forgot to let you know :Cry: I'm sorry...wish we could see everyone.. Have fun, I know you all will!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

We missed you lots Jan, in fact Gabe asked me just this am if you guys were coming! 
We had a wonderful day - Laila's three puppies came back to visit - and it hwas hilarious!!! Hopefully those who took pics will post them soon


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Everyone must be tired because I don't see any pictures yet.op2:


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

We had a fantastic time today, it was great to see everyone and their beautiful dogs. 
Thank you Laurie and Gabe for a wonderful day!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks Laurie! Time flew I wish I could have stayed longer.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am just very glad you could come.

THANK YOU TO ALL WHO CAME & SHARED THEIR BEAUTIFUL BABIES!

THANK YOU TO THOSE WHO BROUGHT DESERT 

AND A BIG BIG

THANK YOU TO EVERYONE FOR THEIR WONDERFUL DONATIONS FOR THE CHARITIES!!


----------



## Lily528 (Oct 3, 2012)

A huge thanks to Laurie and Gabe for hosting this wonderful playdate! We had so much fun and the food was fantastic - thanks again!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Here are a few pictures that I got. WAs pretty busy so I only got a few.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Is that Aisling & Mae the two sisters?!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

It sure is!!! All three babies came back for the playdate!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I didn't see Linda holding four Havanese.


----------

